# Do New Skis need sharpened?



## jimmywilson69 (Dec 21, 2011)

I assume a good waxing is in order, but do the edges need sharpened?


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 21, 2011)

Sharpened, no (unless there is rust or corrosion from storage for some odd reason).  Detuning of tips and tails, a good idea.


----------



## snowmonster (Dec 21, 2011)

They're pretty sharp coming out of the box. However, if you're into beveling your edges, now is a good time to do that.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 21, 2011)

With todays modern, much more molecularly dense bases and the fact that just about all new skis come from the factory freshly stone ground, with the exception of maybe some minor detuning of the tips/tails (if that's your thing), *most* new skis will be good to go right out of the box.  

If your a racer, then you'll want to start building up the wax layers to get optimum glide, but probably 98% of folks out there will be good to go without any work on a new pair these days


----------



## tree_skier (Dec 21, 2011)

I will plane the sidewall, set the edge and base angle by hand and soak at least 3 coats of hydrocarbon wax before skiing.  As a hint you don't want flouro wax hanging around on your bases it is a race day only and then should be stripped.


----------



## snowmonster (Dec 22, 2011)

tree_skier said:


> I will plane the sidewall, set the edge and base angle by hand and soak at least 3 coats of hydrocarbon wax before skiing.



^ Just did this to a new pair of skis last night except I decided to give it the full race room treatment and waxed in 7 layers of baseprep wax.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 22, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> ^ Just did this to a new pair of skis last night except I decided to give it the full race room treatment and waxed in 7 layers of baseprep wax.



Really bored last night, or just trying to justify killing off an entire 6 pack there Snowmonster??  :beer: :lol:


----------



## snowmonster (Dec 22, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Really bored last night, or just trying to justify killing off an entire 6 pack there Snowmonster??  :beer: :lol:



The former. Man, it better snow soon ...


----------



## Nick (Dec 22, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> The former. Man, it better snow soon ...



Seriously....  I cant believe this.  I feel like it might be typical though....  Take ovrr a ski forum and no snow :roll:.  Its like whenever I go to a sporting event, the team I'm rooting for loses


----------



## snowmonster (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh no. You've just outed yourself. Well, as a wise man once put it, somehow, someday, every man has to take one for the team...


----------

